# Looking for a Drag Brake or Park Brake 4 Huffy Wheel



## Huffythewheel (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am restoring a 1968 Huffy The Wheel and need a Drag brake or park brake that will work dos not have to be a genuine Huffy part.

Thanks,
Phil


----------

